# Removing Back Gear From A Logan 821



## spongerich (Jun 14, 2015)

I've got a Logan 821 that I'm trying to remove the back gear from.
All the parts diagrams I can find are for the 200 series, which seems to have a different headstock.

I've looked high and low for any sign of set screws....   Do I just drive the whole shaft out from one end?
Does it matter which direction?    I've tapped it and it seems to move, but I don't want to start wailing on it and tear it up.


----------



## newbydave (Jun 14, 2015)

spongerich said:


> I've got a Logan 821 that I'm trying to remove the back gear from.
> All the parts diagrams I can find are for the 200 series, which seems to have a different headstock.
> 
> I've looked high and low for any sign of set screws....   Do I just drive the whole shaft out from one end?
> Does it matter which direction?    I've tapped it and it seems to move, but I don't want to start wailing on it and tear it up.


I have a Logan model 820 and the parts diagram for the back gear shaft shows no screws or pins holding it in place.  It appears the bushings
are friction fit in the headstock casting and the eccentric shaft has to come out the right side of the headstock.  The parts diagram and manual
can be purchased here for $25.  http://store.lathe.com/pl-06.html
Hope this helps.


----------



## gjmontll (Jun 14, 2015)

I was in your place a year ago. ( Refer to my "Greg's Logan 820 Restoration" thread in this same forum where my 03 May 2014 entry said, ...Now the only things left in the headstock were the backgear shaft, gears, and quill. Here, the dis-assembly puzzled me. I tried tapping the bushings (LA-127 and -128) from one end and from the other end without much progress. (Yes, the two setscrews were loosed.) But that's not how it comes apart. Finally, prolonged study of the parts diagram showed that I needed to tap against the exposed left end of the LA-125 eccentric shaft to get it out. This, with more PB Blaster, worked fine. I was pleasantly surprised that the bushing and shafts were not appreciably worn."



   Hope this helps,
       Greg


----------

